# Because He Loves Me - How Christ Transforms Our Daily Life



## jason d (Nov 29, 2012)

Author:	Elyse M. Fitzpatrick
Narrator:	Renee Raudman
Runtime:	7.62 Hrs. - Unabridged
Publisher:	christianaudio



*One Sentence Review:*

Because God showed His love to the world we are saved and we are being saved, and His love is still at work (this side of Calvary) for our sanctification, here's how.



*Review:*

I have to admit that I came to this book with a little skepticism, having wondered how another study of God's love can help me in the here and now. But wow, chapter after chapter I loved the book more and more cause it just kept exposing things I have become blind to, or can easily become blind to, in my life and kept pointing me to the only one who can truly save me everyday.

This book is probably the clearest, most simple (but not simplistic) explanation of how God practically shows His love to us this side of the cross.

The entire book can be summed up by this one question it ask of us, “In your pursuit of godliness have you left Jesus behind?”



In a very straightforward way it informs us (using a plethora of Scripture):


Why it is important for us to know of God's love
Understanding our identity in Christ
How every failure in sanctification is a failure in worship (idolatry)
Being a tourist in a church vs. being a family member (for the benefit of everyone's sanctification)


I listened to the audiobook, so on that note the narrator, Renne Raudman, is clear, articulate, and knows how to pronounce theological words and Bible names (which is a pet peeve of mine when they don't).

I simply can't recommend this book enough for the layman or pastor.


----------

